# Cable dimmer del estereo del carro



## gatteen (Ene 20, 2010)

hola que tal 
miren, mi problema es este... tengo un nissan sentra '87 y le acabo de cambiar el estereo de agencia por uno que me regalaron, lo instale y todo va muy bien, excepto un cablecito que segun escuche se llama dimmer, es uno que va conectado al tablero y enciende los letreritos delos botones del estereo original, pero en el estereo que le puse no viene la coneccion para este cablecito asi que lo traigo volando. el problema es que ahora no me enciende el tablero ni los cuartos, y la coneccion que deje volando trae 2 cables, supongo k uno es tierra y el otro el del dimmer... como le puedo hacer?? :O 

trate haciendo un puente entre los 2 cables y jalo, pero apague el carro y cuando lo prendi se me fundio un fusible, asi que ya no le intente mas.

ah! y otra cosa.. el estereo trae un sonido parasito que segun creo es del alternador, ya que sube y baja su frecuencia al acelerar o desacelerar el carro, le conecte un filtro de esos que son como una cajita negra, que van conectados a la alimentacion del carro, en tierra y corriente, pero solo me atenuo un poco el sonido.. y quiero que desaparezca el sonido  

en el estereo de agencia no sonaba asi :O


----------

